# -Spitalele sunt pline până la refuz.



## Bântuit

Bună,

*-Spitalele sunt pline până** la refuz*.


Bănuiesc că înseamnă: spitalele sunt *debordante.

*Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Cam aşa ceva, dar eu aş zice "sunt la capacitate maximă" sau chiar "dau pe-afară" deşi s-ar putea spune că *a da pe-afară* şi *a deborda* e acelaşi lucru, numai ca eu nu-l folosesc aici.

Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,mulţumesc pentru propunerile tale.


----------



## rozmarin

În dicţionarul meu scrie că sensul propriu a lui "a deborda" este "a se revărsa" şi se foloseşte în legatură cu apele curgătoare. Dar eu nu l-am auzit vreodată decât la figurat. De exemplu "deborda de bucurie" înseamnă ca era extrem de bucuros, iar "debordant" singur inseamna mai degrabă exuberant. Dacă spui "spitalele sunt debordante" în mod sigur vei stârni câteva zâmbete. Inclusiv la ştiri, când se vorbeşte despre inundaţii se foloseşte mai degrabă "a se revărsa". 
    Cât despre spitalele pline pâna la refuz, inseamnă că toate paturile sunt ocupate. Nu ştiu cum mai stau lucrurile acum, dar cândva sugera si existenţa unor improvizaţii, de genul doi pacienţi într-un pat, sau paturi amenajate pe coridoare.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc Rozmarin!


----------

